# Not ready for another could I be pregnant?



## Savmums321 (Feb 4, 2015)

I had started ovulation discharge on the 28th and it was thicker then the next day it was more clear and egg white. Then it got thicker on the 30th and it was Gina later that night and I was regular late the 30th and the 31st. I then had sex on the 3rd. I also was haveing PMS the night before because I was really emotional and crying.. Then the next day I had sex and also my boobs were sore the day before we had sex. So I believe my egg has already been dead by the time we had sex. Also he never came inside of me. What are my chances of pregnancy Really worried and need it off my chest


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

It sounds like you had sex several days after ovulating. The egg is only good for about 24 hours after ovulation so the chances seem pretty low.


----------

